# Question reference to 220 volts



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am sure been asked but I don't see a search option, I would like to bring a lap top and Kindle (ebook reader) to the Islands. I understand it is generally 220 volts and the lap top and possibly the kindle have capability to handle that.
My question (s) is do people find that true and what do the general outlets look like flat blade or is there a need for an adapter (if so what kind)?


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

most of the wall plates in the places I have been are the flat two blade type, sometimes you get the ones with a ground, mostly not. adapters are sold here in almost every hardware store..no problem...they make several extension cords that have a multi plug in option and will handle most things I have tried....


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Same power adapters work fine. Since the laptop cord has a ground prong get a ground plug adapter to plug into so you'll have two blades only. 2-pack is a buck fifty at Home Depot.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Same power adapters work fine. Since the laptop cord has a ground prong get a ground plug adapter to plug into so you'll have two blades only. 2-pack is a buck fifty at Home Depot.


I think I paid 50 Peso's for the adapter here from one of the local stores. If the charger cord only has 2 prongs, no adapter needed.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a write up (with a long video) about electrical here. https://expatinphilippines.wordpress.com/2014/07/27/philippines-household-electrical/

The biggest concern I have with my 110 appliances, that are not dual voltage, is that the standard 220 plug here looks just like the standard 110 plug in the US. So I know eventually someone will plug it in wrong and blow it up - no matter how big a "110 only" label I put on it.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tukaram said:


> Here is a write up (with a long video) about electrical here. https://expatinphilippines.wordpress.com/2014/07/27/philippines-household-electrical/
> 
> The biggest concern I have with my 110 appliances, that are not dual voltage, is that the standard 220 plug here looks just like the standard 110 plug in the US. So I know eventually someone will plug it in wrong and blow it up - no matter how big a "110 only" label I put on it.


We just know every outlet to the left is 110v, to the right is 220v.

You could get those baby outlet covers for the 220v outlets. Some people make the 220 that weird outlet so they know.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> Here is a write up (with a long video) about electrical here. https://expatinphilippines.wordpress.com/2014/07/27/philippines-household-electrical/
> 
> The biggest concern I have with my 110 appliances, that are not dual voltage, is that the standard 220 plug here looks just like the standard 110 plug in the US. So I know eventually someone will plug it in wrong and blow it up - no matter how big a "110 only" label I put on it.


That is an absolute guarantee ...there is nothing left of any 110v stuff I brought over here


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> Here is a write up (with a long video) about electrical here. https://expatinphilippines.wordpress.com/2014/07/27/philippines-household-electrical/
> 
> The biggest concern I have with my 110 appliances, that are not dual voltage, is that the standard 220 plug here looks just like the standard 110 plug in the US. So I know eventually someone will plug it in wrong and blow it up - no matter how big a "110 only" label I put on it.


The one AC110 only thing we brought was a sewing machine, and already bought a plug-in transformer for it before it got unpacked. It stays plugged into the transformer and that is what gets plugged into the wall receptacle. 

Fred


----------

